# biotech T400 blend and test prop 200mg?



## gsxrguy (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey bros its been a long min since I last posted but I'm in need of advice here. Firstly I'm running Biotech T400 1ml once a week with a 1ml Gen-shi test prop. I'm under a docs supervision and I'm just looking to cruise feel good and maintain
 I get reg blood work done and last results indicated my free testosterone levels were low. Any advice on how to up your free testosterone levels? Also I use hcg 400 iu ed and 100 mg clomid eod. Also the doc is dispensing me test prop 200mg per ml. Its stamped BD but we all know the labels changed and color is no longer red its blue. I suspect Chinese knock off which is fine if its good but I have a few years experience dealing with juice and have never seen 200mg prop didn't even know that the prop ester would hold 200 mg. Any thoughts advice or feedback will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 8, 2011)

This sounds all fucked up to me.


----------



## gsxrguy (Jun 8, 2011)

^^^_its pretty clear to me. How does one increase free testosterone? I would assume by doing/taking a compound that reduces bound testosterone. And I wanna know if anyone else has seen or usedthis 200mg "BD" prop and if its legit.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 8, 2011)

They're probably low cause you're using bunk ass bio gen. Why does a doc have you on clomid and test? But he gave you BD test? Doubt it.


----------



## gsxrguy (Jun 8, 2011)

It just has the BD label on it. Its clearly knock off but doesn't mean its bunk . I know the Biotech gear is good as you ll find. I ain't biogen I'm not a retard gimme some credit. And my test levels are high its my FREE testosterone that's low in other words its staying bound. I put myself on clomid to keep my balls alive and help keep estrogen levels low. I'm also on riptropin hgh and I know its legit cuz I authenticated it on their website.


----------

